# I must respectfully resign



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

This has been some time coming unfortunately, but today was the last straw. This board has changed from what it once was, which was a fun place to go, unwind, learn a few things and give a few friendly jibes. When I first started coming to this site censorship was reserved for those few instances of personal attacks when it was warranted. These days, the censorship of posts seems like a common theme here. I think Gil had a pretty good web site here, but he seemed to have lost some control of it, when he opened it up to having various moderators with their personal agendas, but little actual police experience from what I can tell. They certainly have taken over and direct the tone of the debates here to suit their personal agendas or views. Dissenting opinions or views are not welcome from what I have witnessed lately. It is disheartening to witness, and that is why I will not be visiting the board again. Good Luck to everyone, and hopefully this post will not be "erased" as so many others have been.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

I hear Ya.....

Watch your 6 out there

:twisted:


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

I hope you will reconsider. I agree with you completely even though I have only joined this site two weeks ago. Why give up so suddenly? Your comments here may hold a bit of weight and others may (if given the chance to view them) agree and things could change. A close friend posted a question last week about the PD where he used to work. It was not inflammatory or degrading, just a question. It was up for one day and then yanked with no explanation.

This is a great site, but too much moderation may frustrate more than it helps. Our opinion, as long as it isn't obscene, should not be erased with a few keystrokes!

It is a shame to see someone with such a low badge# go.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

T-Boner don't leave, you are the most grown-up member from the "other" side! You were the first member I recall to start pissing people off... how can you just leave your legacy at the drop of a hat? 8) 

Seriously though, if I delete a post, I either PM or post my reasons why. I am not here to remove opinions I do not agree with, or to sneak around, or to carry out my personal agenda. I cannot speak for any of the other moderators, but I would hope that others would leave their baggage out of sight when determining what goes and what stays.

I do see more moderation than before (i.e. on the original board, and before "The Crash" reset everything in '02) but the site also seems much more active. Just like bigger cities tend to have more problems, as do internet websites.

I invite anyone who wants to put their two cents in to do it here (or via PM's) -- seriously. It is not my message board, but since Gil entrusted myself (and others) with responsibility, I welcome constructive criticism...

-Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Bye bye!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

He is upset that his post about RISP was deleted. Sorry it bothered you so much, I was the one that deleted it. It was just the sort of post that you are famous for and was going to do nothing but start another bs topic about your feelings on the State Police or Highway Patrol like you referred to them in the post.

Sorry but notice to all, one liners that bash another dept, another member or is just posted to stir up the shit will be deleted.

Take care and we'll be here when and if you decide to come visit us again.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Gil whats the matter State Police can not come under any criticism or opinion from other members. Gil if you are really serious about other members comments about other departments HousingCop is one of the worst offenders, yet nothing is done about his wise ass comments or immatchure behavior.


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

T-cop! I totally agree with you. There are a large number of crankers that post crap on here that think they have a clue. Big whoop!! Be safe.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil said:


> Sorry but notice to all, one liners that bash another dept, another member or is just posted to stir up the shit will be deleted.


T-Cop's most recent post is personal. His little tirade was sparked because I deleted some unnecessary posts that I felt were inappropriate.

But T-Cop and others like him really won't be missed here when they have nothing good to contribute to the board anyway except one liners, personal jabs and non-sensical vengeful tirades inadvertantly directed towards someone they are upset with rather than just confronting them in the real world like normal people would with the issue.

And if T-Cop and others like him don't like the way the board is moderated, maybe they should volunteer their time to become moderators themselves so they don't feel so powerless! Because that's what it's REALLY all about, isn't it???


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Gil, the what the hell is the WORST CAMPUS TO WORK FOR (aka the Brandies bash) post, with 5 pages of replies still there for..............


Is it ok to bash a Campus Police Dept, but not a "real" police Dept?????????????????????????????






Ken 8)


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

If you want to leave then leave. Quitter


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

T-Cop, sorry to hear you go. Please reconsider. On occasion you do offer some good information.

I'm been here since near the beginning and a moderator for a long time. I enjoy answering and asking questions. However, I've noticed that many people (and not all the time) just throw in their two cents so they can hear themselves talk. It is not always what you say, but how you say it, that is the problem. I will take full responsibility for posts I delete (you will know if I deleted your post). They are the ones that bash individuals and/or are completely unprofessional. If you wish to bash the concerned individual, send them a PM. However, if you really have to bash someone....don't do it under the cover of darkness. Let everyone know who you really are, instead of using a screen name which offers us no idea as to who you really are.


My advise to all. Keep up your posts and stay on the topic. Criticism is fine, so long as it is warranted and a valid reason for your criticism is articulated. Remember others look at this site and what you say is a reflection on all of our professions.

Can't we all just get along.

That's my 2 cents! 8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

BHCCPD said:


> Gil whats the matter State Police can not come under any criticism or opinion from other members. Gil if you are really serious about other members comments about other departments HousingCop is one of the worst offenders, yet nothing is done about his wise ass comments or immatchure behavior.


Are the Rhode Island staties considered the Rhode Island Highway Patrol, no they are not. T-Cop's opinion is one thing, if he wants to back it up with a discussion that's fine but just posting that the RIHP should remain on the highways was only posted to stir up the pot and that is why it was deleted.

Whatever your feelings are on how RISP handled the situation adds to the topic and generates a friendly discussion for others to participate in. A post with the only purpose to piss somebody off is not needed.

Regarding HousingCop, already had this discussion.......

See: http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1856


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SPDFITZ said:


> Gil, the what the hell is the WORST CAMPUS TO WORK FOR (aka the Brandies bash) post, with 5 pages of replies still there for..............
> 
> Is it ok to bash a Campus Police Dept, but not a "real" police Dept?????????????????????????????
> 
> Ken 8)


Ken to tell you the truth I don't read all of the topics, never having worked for a campus police department, I had little interest in the topic. I read the first few post and it seemed to me (and after reviewing it) still seems to me active/former campus cops detailing there experiences with various departments.

I am not one to get into a discussion on real police / fake police etc... I have just as much respect for campus cops as I do boston cops, state troopers etc...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh well, if he's gone, he's gone. Sounds like he doesn't like the way this site is run by people with not that much police experience. Maybe he'll find a better site to post on.

Good luck!


----------

